

Why we decided to accept BitCoins on our site and you should too - myapptemplates
http://myapptemplates.com/why-we-decided-to-accept-bitcoins-on-our-site-and-you-should-too/

======
sirsar
As pro-cryptocurrency as I am, this still reads like a poorly disguised
advertisement written by someone on fiverr.

